# colour explosion and lava boxes



## George Watkins (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello folks
here are three resin boxes i've made recently for a special order/customer

the resin was cast by IAP's very own Eugene Soto and sent to me as 3"x3"x 7 3/4" blocks weighing 3kg each

3 1/2" tall by 2 7/8" wide






4" tall by 2 7/8" wide













4 3/4" tall by 2 7/8" wide


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 18, 2012)

Stunning George. You're an artist.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 18, 2012)

Great work as always George, but they're NOT "From the Tree".lol


----------



## alinc100 (Apr 18, 2012)

George ,
 Those are stunning.I especially like the look of the first acrylic.That was an amazing blank.I'd like to see that in a pen blank size..
 The shape and beauty is truly an artistic feat on both vessels.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 18, 2012)

They are spectacular!


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 18, 2012)

Definitely not "from the tree", but absolutely fantastic.  That customer is one lucky dude (U.S. for "chap I suppose).  I love the first 2 boxes, there is so much going on in that material that its like one of those pictures that changes when you stare at it for a long time.  Thanks for posting these, one day I'll get back to making boxes.


----------



## renowb (Apr 18, 2012)

AWESOME!


----------



## el_d (Apr 18, 2012)

Great work George.  Nice blanks to start with but they have a great shape to them. 

What was your finishing process? I know Eugene uses Alumilite but I have never seen Alumilite shine like that ?


----------



## Lenny (Apr 18, 2012)

Eugene's blanks are spectacular!

I know I am repeating myself here, but ... George, you have such a knack for turning a perfect form! Everything flows perfectly and proportionately! Just always LOVE seeing your work!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 18, 2012)

George, you do such great-looking boxes! Eugene does fabulous work and you really show it off.

Didn't you  have the cover of turning magazines from both G.B. and U.S.A. last fall? I was floored when I saw both of them on the news stand at the same time - you are a rock star!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Apr 18, 2012)

Those are some amazing casts and some great shape turnings!!!!!


----------



## crabcreekind (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow!!! Great job, i wish i was that good at turning.


----------



## George Watkins (Apr 19, 2012)

thank you for all of your kind comments they are really appreciated.
 
El D: I use a 3 stage buffing process

Thewishman: yes I was on both covers around the same time- you are the first person to mention it, thank you.


----------



## Knucklefish (Apr 19, 2012)

Nicely done! I never knew Eugene had blanks like these. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrantH (Apr 19, 2012)

I bet you could unload these at a Phish concert!


----------



## 76winger (Apr 19, 2012)

I just love pretty shiney colors, and those are fabulous!


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 20, 2012)

I am having a problem with nerves. Getting up my nerves to try to learn the basics,like mounting,turning, and shapes. I may not have what it takes to be able to design one. I just do not want to ruin any of the JB blanks that I have.looks great as usual.


----------



## George Watkins (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you for all of your kind comments


----------



## toyotaman (Apr 21, 2012)

Those are some "Awesome" looking boxes. I really like the one in the last few pictures. The colors are excellent. I'm in the process of making one myself. I hope it will turn out half as good as yours. It will be a fusion or trashwood box blank.


----------



## George Watkins (Apr 24, 2012)

thank you


----------



## kevinh (May 9, 2012)

AMAZING !!!


----------

